# High Power DC to DC Controller



## msandtheman (Mar 11, 2014)

I am working on a vintage electric car from the 80's called the "Silver Volt". We need a DC to DC controller the would allow us to step down from 200V to the 12V accessory battery while allowing approx 150 amps of peak current (for EHPS pump and electric A/C compressor). Does anyone know of a manufacturer we could contact?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Why do you need that much peak current? If you're going from 200V down to 12V and connecting that 12V to an accessory battery, why not size the DC-DC for the continuous current requirement. Let the accessory battery take the peak currents.

i.e. let the Accessory battery be the buffer.


----------



## msandtheman (Mar 11, 2014)

The controller is replacing an alternator. An alternator charges a battery but also runs the accessories while the battery charges. If I were to use the battery only it would be dead (as per tests) rather quickly when considering the pump draws different currents depending on use.
I found a DC to DC controller at Electric Car Parts Company. They have one off the shelf that is really close to what we need and if not we can have them custom build one.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You didn't read what I said. The Alternator doesn't take the huge pulses of current, the battery does. Size the DC-DC converter (not controller) for the continuous amps required, not the peak amps.

HV Pack --> DC-DC converter --> 12V aux battery --> 12V system

Keep it ON whenever you've got the 12V system on.


So find out your continuous and peak amp draws. Design the DC-DC for the continuous draw, and get a battery that will satisfy the peak draw.


----------



## msandtheman (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for your input.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

www.ampahaulic.com has a 100amp unit.


----------

